# I am Woman! Hear the sound of beer cans being crushed between my breasts!



## Lynne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, not me.  I am trying to quit!   However, a barmaid in Canberra, Australia was fined for crushing beer cans between her breasts.  I guess rednecks are everywhere!  Hey, do you think if I could do that and break a board at the same time, I'd get to my next gup level faster???

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071024/od_nm/cans_dc;_ylt=Atg4yKFW7NVx0srXHjSpAI4uQE4F


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2007)

Crushing can and hanging spoons sounds like a great place to be.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 25, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Crushing can and hanging spoons sounds like a great place to be.


I can tell you are from Texas!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I can tell you are from Texas!!!!


 

Yes I'am !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 25, 2007)

Ohhhhkaaay!  

Whilst I might tut with the best of the 'Disgusted of Hemmel Hempsted' crowd at certain activities in public, to take legal action against someone for what amounts to no more than (can't resist the pun!) titilation shows a distinct lack of necessary humanity in some quarters.  

If it was a hotel lobby full of kids and nuns then maybe a stern action for inappropriate behaviour might be called for, that's true.  If people were fined for every instance of lascivious and ill-thought-through actions in bars ...


----------



## bydand (Oct 25, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> If people were fined for every instance of lascivious and ill-thought-through actions in bars ...



I would be a single, broke individual!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 25, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Ohhhhkaaay!
> 
> Whilst I might tut with the best of the 'Disgusted of Hemmel Hempsted' crowd at certain activities in public, to take legal action against someone for what amounts to no more than (can't resist the pun!) titilation shows a distinct lack of necessary humanity in some quarters.
> 
> If it was a hotel lobby full of kids and nuns then maybe a stern action for inappropriate behaviour might be called for, that's true.  If people were fined for every instance of lascivious and ill-thought-through actions in bars ...



I would owe the state my entire career pay...forget about months base pay!


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 25, 2007)

ROFL gentlemen - those posts almost sound like a cue to take up the call of "To the *pub*!"


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> ROFL gentlemen - those posts almost sound like a cue to take up the call of "To the *pub*!"


Who needs a cue or a call either one?


----------



## Shuto (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm going to move to Australia!

"It sends a clear message to all licensees in Peel that we will not tolerate this type of behavior in our licensed premises," local police superintendent David Parkinson said.

David Parkingson?  Sounds like Barney Fife to me.  If this is the biggest threat to law and order in Canberra that makes two reason for me to move there, or is that three reasons?


----------



## exile (Oct 27, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Ohhhhkaaay!
> 
> Whilst I might tut with the best of the 'Disgusted of Hemmel Hempsted' crowd at certain activities in public, to take legal action against someone for *what amounts to no more than (can't resist the pun!) titilation*shows a distinct lack of necessary humanity in some quarters.
> 
> If it was a hotel lobby full of kids and nuns then maybe a stern action for inappropriate behaviour might be called for, that's true.  If people were fined for every instance of lascivious and ill-thought-through actions in bars ...



This has never happened before in the 21st century, if mammary serves. But you deserve rep for that pun, S., and rep you shall have!


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 27, 2007)

"If mammary serves!"  Ha, that's another good pun.  Now I've got that dang song going through my head..."Thaaaanks for the mammaries.."


----------



## kuntawguro (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## exile (Oct 27, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> "If mammary serves!"  Ha, that's another good pun.  _Now I've got that dang song going through my head..."Thaaaanks for the mammaries.."_



I wish you hadn't said that, Jeff... now I've got the bloody thing running around in _my_ head! :erg:


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2007)

exile said:


> This has never happened before in the 21st century, if mammary serves.


 


theletch1 said:


> "If mammary serves!" Ha, that's another good pun. Now I've got that dang song going through my head..."Thaaaanks for the mammaries.."


 
Both of you stop it...LOL


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> Both of you stop it...LOL


OK.  I'll try my breast to stop.:uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> OK. I'll try my breast to stop.:uhyeah:


 
Don't be such a boob...


----------



## Big Don (Oct 27, 2007)

Fined for recycling. What a shame.


----------



## exile (Oct 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> Both of you stop it...LOL



I'll _try_, Drac... but if I fail, just remember: it's all Sukerkin's fault!



Big Don said:


> Fined for recycling. What a shame.



The problem is, did she actually deposit the... um..._compressed_ can in the recycling bin? If not... it might wind up a littering offense on top of her indecency rap... though I think that anyone who can do what she did is displaying a _very_ decent level of pectoral strength!

Seriously, thoughc'mon, $900 for a tour de force like that?? A kid who tosses a brick through a window probably doesn't have to cough up anything like a grand as part of the plea bargain. My best guess is,  Mr. Parkington has probably _lived_ behind a desk since he was 21 and probably couldn't crush one of the bloody things using both hands; the poor sod was probably just jealous!


----------



## Drac (Oct 28, 2007)

exile said:


> I'll _try_, Drac... but if I fail, just remember: it's all Sukerkin's fault!


 
His spirit came across the pond and forced you to type that terrible pun??


----------



## exile (Oct 28, 2007)

Drac said:


> His spirit came across the pond and forced you to type that terrible pun??



...uh.... yeah! That's exactly what happened! Whew... I'm glad there's _someone_ out there who understands the true story... it's that Sukerkin and his mind control thing. I kind of blacked out, and when I came to, there was the message I had typed, and the `send' button had been pushed!

It shouldn't be _allowed_, I tell you.... :waah:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 28, 2007)

I would just like to point out that this example of mammarial fortitude is from West Australia.  

We are much too staid and withdrawn here in Canberra for that sort of behaviour.  Though if she was doing it here she might well have been paid rather than fined.


----------



## Drac (Oct 28, 2007)

exile said:


> ...uh.... yeah! That's exactly what happened! Whew... I'm glad there's _someone_ out there who understands the true story... it's that Sukerkin and his mind control thing. I kind of blacked out, and when I came to, there was the message I had typed, and the `send' button had been pushed!
> 
> It shouldn't be _allowed_, I tell you.... :waah:


 
And people say *I* have issues, you've got the whole subscription...


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 28, 2007)

exile said:


> ...uh.... yeah! That's exactly what happened! Whew... I'm glad there's _someone_ out there who understands the true story... it's that Sukerkin and his mind control thing. I kind of blacked out, and when I came to, there was the message I had typed, and the `send' button had been pushed!
> 
> It shouldn't be _allowed_, I tell you.... :waah:


 
:lol: a lot at the whole series of posts leading up to this!  Marvellous stuff gentlemen, a properly crafted and carefully positioned pun being a thing of beauty .

As to the mind control thing ... I can see that I'm going to have to work harder on the subliminal non-disclosure blocks ... after all it's no good if your target simply *tells* everyone it's your fault .


----------



## exile (Oct 28, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> I would just like to point out that this example of mammarial fortitude is from West Australia.
> 
> We are much too staid and withdrawn here in Canberra for that sort of behaviour.  *Though if she was doing it here she might well have been paid rather than fined.*



:lol:



Drac said:


> And people say *I* have issues, you've got the whole subscription...



Drac, with that, you've just forfeited the right to complain about _any_ of my puns from now on! 



Sukerkin said:


> :lol: a lot at the whole series of posts leading up to this!  Marvellous stuff gentlemen, a properly crafted and carefully positioned pun being a thing of beauty .
> 
> As to the mind control thing ... I can see that I'm going to have to work harder on the subliminal non-disclosure blocks ... after all it's no good if your target simply *tells* everyone it's your fault .



It was touch and go there for a while, S. The problem was that on your astral way back to The Kingdom By The Sea,  you let slip a thought about `..._must_ get back to sword practice', and then the whole thing came back to me... :wink1:


----------

